# Popular aluminum arrow diameter for field?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Almost nobody shoots aluminium for field or 3D anymore. Carbon is almost the same price and worlds more durable. What bow are you going to be using?

-Grant


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Elite Energy 35


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Gold tip pro22 arrow. You can use if for everything. Durable arrow also!


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Wyattwithabow said:


> Gold tip pro22 arrow. You can use if for everything. Durable arrow also!



Thanks Wyatt!


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I may be able to stretch my budget a bit. I was looking on Lancaster and found the Easton Carbon One's. Any of you folks use those for 3D/Field? I think 450 spine is what is recommended on Easton's website.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooting aluminums for outdoor target is going to be cheap when you pay for them the first time....but after you start breaking them up it's going to start to get expensive. Plus they are heavy. 

I would go with either GT 22s, CXLs or a standard diameter carbon shaft. 

If you plan to shoot more field then I would go standard size carbon or something in the Carbon One or CX Medallion range.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Shooting aluminums for outdoor target is going to be cheap when you pay for them the first time....but after you start breaking them up it's going to start to get expensive. Plus they are heavy.
> 
> I would go with either GT 22s, CXLs or a standard diameter carbon shaft.
> 
> If you plan to shoot more field then I would go standard size carbon or something in the Carbon One or CX Medallion range.


Wow, you're back...finally thaw out down south? No need to reply...:rofl: We have 12 more weeks of winter...at least...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Wow, you're back...finally thaw out down south? No need to reply...:rofl: We have 12 more weeks of winter...at least...


Back...I never really went any place honestly. I haven't been shooting at all lately. But I still check in every few days at least. 

There just hasn't been anything worth posting....but I always check the field forum :wink:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What DW? BHFS or FS?

GT 22 might be a little fat depending on how well you and your buddies are shooting.

-Grant


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

grantmac said:


> What DW? BHFS or FS?
> 
> GT 22 might be a little fat depending on how well you and your buddies are shooting.
> 
> -Grant


For someone that is going to shoot mostly 3D and dabble in a couple field shoots here or there. They are fine.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll be shooting 60-63 lbs @ 30" draw with a freestyle type setup. I'll have a movable pin but shooting some smaller stabs. I'm looking to have close to a bowhunter type stabilizer set up. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

One of the "problems" with the 22 series that I see in your case is that you would be best served by shooting either a bushing to adapt to g nocks ( shrewd has them) or a pin nock. I mention this if you want to stay economical. 
I suppose the same argument could be said with a standard diameter carbon if you adapt it to a gnock, but the extra diameter of the 22 series calls for extra protection in my opinion.
I never found the extra diameter to save me many points, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy cow... I almost had a heart attack. A TCR1 sighting...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've use 22's in the past with success


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> One of the "problems" with the 22 series that I see in your case is that you would be best served by shooting either a bushing to adapt to g nocks ( shrewd has them) or a pin nock. I mention this if you want to stay economical.
> I suppose the same argument could be said with a standard diameter carbon if you adapt it to a gnock, but the extra diameter of the 22 series calls for extra protection in my opinion.
> I never found the extra diameter to save me many points, but your mileage may vary.


What a vague post. Not sure why they let me back in.

I think GT22 would be a good option if you use an adapter to shoot them with g nocks, but the adapters add to the total cost of the arrows (about 1.00 an arrow plus nocks). I suggest the adapters because when you shoot with a good group, a lot of arrows are going to be stacked in a small space and the larger 22 diameter shafts might take a beating without added protection. If you don't protect them, then you may find yourself replacing arrows faster.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1913s out of 60# Darton @ 29". Thin walled but I seldom hit anything but the target. BHFS class. Pins @ 20-30-40-50-60 yds.
Just booked my lodging for Nationals at Yankton, S.D. July 30th through Aug 3rd. Planning on State Field & Target also + several of the larger 3-Ds. If you wanted a thicker wall you should have no problem with a 16 or 17 wall thickness. 13s ARE delicate. I did shoot a top grade Carbon for 2 years & did not get the tight grouping I get with my Aluminums. I use the Platinum Plus shaft. I have blazers on them. I've also used this same set up for Whitetail with a 125 gr. 3 blade fixed & they shoot "great". Weigh in at 395 grns. I'm starting 58th year of Archery/Bowhunting so I've shot a ton of arrows & "assorted" shaft materieals over the years. Easton Aluminums in my opinion are STILL the best. Yes, they ding & bend but no more than damaged Carbons from hitting, cracking ect. if you can hit your backstop. I have Aluminums 20 years old & still perfect.
I bought platinum plus shafts WITH nocks for like $53 dz.


----------

